# how do you identify a G grind cam? (markings/serial number?)



## spenceroma (Jan 12, 2002)

so i have parted a bunch of cars recently and was wondering what a G grind cam has for markings as i think i may have a few.
and what makes a g grind cam so good and can you put the in a 2.0 as well as a 1.8.
thanks


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: how do you identify a G grind cam? (spenceroma)*

The G on a mk2 cam is often confused for a G-grind cam. The Mk2 cam is a hydraulic cam, unlike the real Mk1 G-grind cam which is designed for solid lifters.
*Better let the buyers know these are stock Mk2 cams.*
Mk2 cam ID.


----------



## spenceroma (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: how do you identify a G grind cam? (Eric D)*

THANKS FOR THAT. SO A G GRIND ONLY CAME ON MK1'S EH? GOOD TO KNOW. SO HOW DO YOU ID A MK1 G GRIND (PARTED A COUPLE OF MK1'S AS WELL) AND CAN YOU RUN IT ON A HYDRO HEAD?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: how do you identify a G grind cam? (spenceroma)*

Measure it. And a solid lifter cam will not work in a hydro lifter head.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: how do you identify a G grind cam? (spenceroma)*

Instead of 026 it should have 049. 049 = solid lifter.


----------



## spenceroma (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: how do you identify a G grind cam? (Eric D)*

so besides measuring it there are no markings to positively identify as a g grind (049= solid lifter, any other markings)
thanks


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: how do you identify a G grind cam? (spenceroma)*

It'll have the 049 and a "G" on it. and actually the 026 "G" cam is the best Factory hydraulic cam that came to the states


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: how do you identify a G grind cam? (Prof315)*

The full number marking for the G grind is 049 109 070.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: how do you identify a G grind cam? (tmechanic)*

i was under the impression that solid lifter g-grind cam had same lift and duration as the stock hydro cam in later GTIs?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: how do you identify a G grind cam? (teutoned)*

nope. The TT web site has a good cam spec chart.
http://techtonicstuning.com/camsspecs.asp


----------

